# Wrenches needed to change blade in mitre saw?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You shouldn’t need any special wrenches whether yours is standard or metric I don’t know.

Since on one day I’m cutting 2x and the next day maybe trim a 60 tooth is a good all around blade.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

What make and model is your miter saw? If you know that you can then call the manufacture to send you the wrenches or you can try a adjustable wrench or a ratchet and socket for the time being to remove the blade.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

I know it is a Craftsman but not sure of the model. (I can check tonight) I thought I remembered them being a flat (read as thin) wrench as opposed to a regular box wrench? But I couldn't swear to it?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah they are flat but if you need to remove your blade now use an adjustable wrench.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You'll obviously need to get the quard out of the way, whatever is needed for that, but other than that, have never seen one that a standard wrench wouldn't handle. As for blades, pretty much the same guidelines that you would use for a table or circular saw. I generally keep a combination blade in mine, just so that it's ready to go if I need to cut something quick, but I have fine tooth ones for trim, etc.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been using an adjustable wrench on my saw for 49 years. It was 2nd hand when I acquired it. Having wrenches supplied with power tools is a relatively new innovation.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evil Scotsman said:


> I have a mitre that I inherited from my father and I need to change the blade. It did not come with the wrenches to change the blade and I was wondering it these are standard wrenches? (read as can I go to a big box store and say I need the wrenches to change a blade) or are they specific to the saw? Craftsman is different from Ryobi from Dewalt etc.
> 
> Thank YOU!!! :huh:
> 
> Also am I correct in assuming that the higher the tooth count the finer the cut? What blade would I use for trim? 60 or 80 tooth? Should I have a different blade for cutting 2x4's?


I use a 1/2" on the circular saw. The miter saws have their own wrench in the base. Just put a few open ended wrenches on it and use the one that fits. The saw should have a plunger that will lock the shaft so you only need one wrench.
Ron


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to get up to the new house last night, (that is where the saw is) but I am HOPING that it has a lock and only needs one wrench! THANK YOU ALL FOR THE INPUT! It is greatly appreciated!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Do not use a adjustable wrench on the nut. Use the proper size Box end wrench. The tool that comes with most miter saws are just stamped out of sheet steel and are worthless.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm trying to remember if mine is left hand threads on the nut. I know my table saw is. Both are Delta. dorf dude...


----------

